# Neuer Mobilfunkprovider Orange in Deutschland ab 2018



## JerryHG (16 Januar 2017)

Bald kommt Schwung in die deutsche Handylandschaft, Orange wird die Konkurrenz jetzt auch in Deutschland befördern.


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2017)

(gähn)


*Markenausdehnung*
France Télécom ging dazu über, die Marke „Orange“ in Zukunft auch für Internet- und Business-Dienstleistungen einzusetzen, anstelle ihrer bisherigen Namen Wanadoo und Equant. Im Juni 2006 tauschte die France Telecom die bisherige Marke „Equant“ durch „Orange Business Services“ aus. Im Handelsregister bestand die Firma „Equant“ in Deutschland zunächst weiter, heute _Orange Business Germany GmbH_, jedoch werden die Kunden schon seit Juni 2006 unter der Marke „Orange Business Services“ betreut. Dabei hat sich außer dem Namen nichts geändert. In Deutschland besteht Orange Business aus etwa 300 Mitarbeitern (Stand 13. August 2012).


----------



## FlorianReiz (1 Februar 2017)

In anderen Ländern gibt es Orange aber als Netzbetreiber, das ist wohl in Deutschland nicht in Planung meine ich.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2017)

Zumindest sind  seit 2014 keine Aktivitäten mehr dahingehend feststellbar


----------



## Silverfish (4 Januar 2018)

kommen die denn jetzt 2018 ?
Und müssen da nicht nochmal massenweise Sendemasten aufgebaut werden ?


----------



## Hippo (5 Januar 2018)

Orange ist in FR Roamingpartner der Telekom - vielleicht gibts ne Kooperation?


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2018)

Wir haben nen ganzen A... voll an virtuellen Providern. Warum soll gerade Orange "Schwung" in den Laden bringen?


----------

